# Drumatic Creator (and continuing something different with pricing)



## InSessionAudio (Mar 5, 2020)

Hello All! Per the usual, this is the only forum I'm posting this to, as many of our customers hang here.

Tomorrow we will be releasing Drumatic Creator (a Kontakt Player library).

If you’re familiar with our Taiko Creator library, this is similar in that it uses the same engine, mapping and overall approach.

The main difference being: instead of housing 24 taiko drums, it houses 40 other types of drums. They are: four bass, two surdo, 14 rack/floor toms, four rototoms, six tenor toms, four frame drums and six snares.

In short we set out to make a tom-oriented virtual instrument, but widened the scope a bit to allow for a broader range of sound, usage and impact (the emotive sort). 

Fellow VI Control forum members “Evil Dragon”, Sean Beeson and Anthony Mena contributed to Drumatic Creator in ways that, well… it just wouldn’t have been possible without their considerable skills. 

Happy to answer any questions. Thanks for watching and listening!

- Kyle


----------



## k4music (Mar 5, 2020)

Sounds awesome. Would like to know if there is any special discount for Taiko creator owners?


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 6, 2020)

Sounds awesome, will it be part of the four for three deal? I have been meaning to buy taiko creator and shimmer shake for some time, this new library could make the decision easier.

Also, are you planning to add ethnic and more large drums in the expansion? if so, this could be the ultimate all around perc library paired with taiko creator.


----------



## zvenx (Mar 6, 2020)

Looking forward to this. I came relatively late into the InSession Family via Taiko Creator. My only wish is at some point (and probably it is a Kontakt limitation?) that when I create groups it only colours the keys that I actually have samples loaded on.
rsp


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 6, 2020)

There actually is a group purging feature that does exactly that. On the main page, click on the keyboard icon atop the right side of the bottom panel to open it up. You can click on groups here to purge them completely.

But I think I know what you mean, if all the drums within a group are set to "none", to remove keycoloring for that group. It's not impossible, but it's a sort of an edge case, really. If you don't want a group to play, the preferred way of dealing with it is to fully purge it using the method I mentioned above.


----------



## zvenx (Mar 6, 2020)

Ohh you mean manually go thru which groups are not mapped and tell it to remove samples that you aren't using (which in my scenario aren't even samples assigned) got you.
Still wish it would only colour keys as you went along mapping stuff to them. Like a Purge Unassigned function.

Also would be nice if that section would select from midi keys played not just by clicking on them.

But this can work for now. And I look forward to the release in a few hours.
thanks
rsp


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 6, 2020)

zvenx said:


> Also would be nice if that section would select from midi keys played not just by clicking on them.



Purging from MIDI input is not a good idea stability-wise.


I would suggest if you don't want to use a group, just purge stuff from the mapping panel directly... It is faster than manually setting up to 9 dropdown menus to "none"...


----------



## Scalms (Mar 6, 2020)

Awesome news! great follow-up to Taiko Creator! looking forward to it


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 6, 2020)

k4music said:


> Sounds awesome.



Hey there! Thanks!



k4music said:


> ...is any special discount for Taiko creator owners?



Well, because this is 100% new material we're not offering any discounts beyond the opening price ($99.99 - which will also put you in place to receive a future expansion(s)).

Thanks for being a customer!


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 6, 2020)

Pablocrespo said:


> Sounds awesome, will it be part of the four for three deal? I have been meaning to buy taiko creator and shimmer shake for some time, this new library could make the decision easier.



Hi Pablo - Thanks for considering us! Yes. 



Pablocrespo said:


> Also, are you planning to add ethnic and more large drums in the expansion? if so, this could be the ultimate all around perc library paired with taiko creator.



Expansions (for Taiko Creator and Drumatic Creator) offer more kits and MIDI files based using the samples that come with the core package.

Thanks again!


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 6, 2020)

Not at all. Have you even watched the video in first post?


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 6, 2020)

Another gem Kyle (and others). Congratulations on what should be very successful.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 6, 2020)

Bought the minute it went on sale. Am I first?


----------



## jneebz (Mar 6, 2020)

chillbot said:


> Bought the minute it went on sale. Am I first?


Looking forward to your first thoughts if you get a chance to share!


----------



## chillbot (Mar 6, 2020)

jneebz said:


> Looking forward to your first thoughts if you get a chance to share!


Might be a bit before I get it downloaded and get a chance to. Also picked up a few more guitar libraries that I don't really need but, if I'm getting drumatic creator anyway then Kyle's 3-for-4 sale becomes a 2-for-3 sale and couldn't resist.

Definition of a total no-brainer to me: reputation of In Session Audio including free major updates to taiko creator + quality of taiko creator and how much I use it + crazy low price, could have charged 2x more than that easy. Done.


----------



## David Kudell (Mar 6, 2020)

Wow, this sounds amazing. Whoever programs the rhythms sure did a great job. Gotta say, also, Kyle from InSession just seems so dang nice, it makes you want to support them even more.

The 3 for 4 deal is tempting. I own Shimmer, Shake, Strike and it's great.


----------



## zvenx (Mar 6, 2020)

Do we know how long the intro offer lasts for?
thanks
and Congrats Kyle Z and team.
rsp


----------



## fiestared (Mar 6, 2020)

InSessionAudio said:


> Hello All! Per the usual, this is the only forum I'm posting this to, as many of our customers hang here.
> 
> Tomorrow we will be releasing Drumatic Creator (a Kontakt Player library).
> 
> ...



Sounds great ! Is it possible to use all the six snares together (in a group with panning, detune etc...) to get a snare ensemble sound ? Do you plan to make a video with more use of the snares ? Thanks


----------



## rrichard63 (Mar 6, 2020)

zvenx said:


> Do we know how long the intro offer lasts for?


The In Session website says, "Sale prices available through April 5."


----------



## zvenx (Mar 6, 2020)

rrichard63 said:


> The In Session website says, "Sale prices available through April 5."


Thank you.
rsp


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 6, 2020)

Rob Elliott said:


> Another gem Kyle (and others). Congratulations on what should be very successful.



Thank you, Rob! I appreciate this and the email!


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 6, 2020)

fiestared said:


> Sounds great ! Is it possible to use all the six snares together (in a group with panning, detune etc...) to get a snare ensemble sound ? Do you plan to make a video with more use of the snares ? Thanks



Thanks!

Yes! You can do that. In fact, each group/ensemble can hold up to nine drums. So you can double up a few of the six snares in the same group and to have nine (each can be independently panned and pitched, you can re-pitch the entire ensemble of snare en masse, and you can us the "Unity" control to make them play tight or loose.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 6, 2020)

zvenx said:


> Looking forward to this. I came relatively late into the InSession Family via Taiko Creator. My only wish is at some point (and probably it is a Kontakt limitation?) that when I create groups it only colours the keys that I actually have samples loaded on.
> rsp


Hey RSP! Thanks buddy! 

I hear where you're coming from on the key color thing and how that would be useful. Perhaps this is something we can add in when we release the Expansion for Drumatic Creator.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 6, 2020)

fiestared said:


> Do you plan to make a video with more use of the snares ? Thanks



Hello again. I just did a quick-and-dirty example for one group of snares.
As I described (and is shown) you can double up on some snares to get a group as large as nine.
(and if you wanted/needed, you can create multiple snare ensembles and/or soloists on different keys).


----------



## kclements (Mar 6, 2020)

Sounds Great Kyle! Congrats. Hoping you have great success with this one too. 

Cheers!
Kayle


----------



## unclecheeks (Mar 6, 2020)

Slightly off-topic, but I'm a little confused by the product offerings - So Taiko expansions are only available when purchasing the EXP bundle, which includes Drumatic? There's no Taiko + Expansions only bundle? And same for the original Riff Generation, it's only available in the bundle with all other RG products/expansions, but not by itself?


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 7, 2020)

unclecheeks said:


> Slightly off-topic, but I'm a little confused by the product offerings - So Taiko expansions are only available when purchasing the EXP bundle, which includes Drumatic? There's no Taiko + Expansions only bundle? And same for the original Riff Generation, it's only available in the bundle with all other RG products/expansions, but not by itself?



Hey there! At present what you've written is kind of true. And actually, I think we can/need to add a 4th option for "Taiko Creator _with _the Expansions" only (actually, as a temporary work-around: if you add the Creator bundle to the cart you can then "x"/remove Drumatic and you're left with Taiko Creator _with _the Expansions. You can use a similar approach with the Riff Generation bundle). 

Thanks!


----------



## fiestared (Mar 7, 2020)

InSessionAudio said:


> Hello again. I just did a quick-and-dirty example for one group of snares.
> As I described (and is shown) you can double up on some snares to get a group as large as nine.
> (and if you wanted/needed, you can create multiple snare ensembles and/or soloists on different keys).



Thanks Kyle and "cross fingers" for this great product.


----------



## fiestared (Mar 7, 2020)

InSessionAudio said:


> Hello again. I just did a quick-and-dirty example for one group of snares.
> As I described (and is shown) you can double up on some snares to get a group as large as nine.
> (and if you wanted/needed, you can create multiple snare ensembles and/or soloists on different keys).



Sounds great, exactly what I wanted, for me it's sold !


----------



## AllanH (Mar 7, 2020)

This is really an excellent product. I've had a tremendous amount of fun going through the presets and midi examples. There is really huge variety of well-recorded drums. The work-flow is a bit different from what I've used so far, but it seems pretty intuitive.


----------



## Thundercat (Mar 7, 2020)

The sounds are just to die for lovely...thank you!


----------



## José Herring (Mar 8, 2020)

This sounds awesome.


----------



## gsilbers (Mar 8, 2020)

very cool


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 11, 2020)

This looks very interesting. I hadn't heard of your company before, but Shimmer Shake Strike looks very clever and intuitive as well! The Fluid Strike recordings also sounds phenomenal - well done!


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 12, 2020)

ALittleNightMusic said:


> This looks very interesting. I hadn't heard of your company before, but Shimmer Shake Strike looks very clever and intuitive as well! The Fluid Strike recordings also sounds phenomenal - well done!


Hey thanks! We're probably not as "ever present" because we only put one (or two) things out a year. But thank you for checking things out.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 12, 2020)

Hey there. For those that are interested, this is a snapshot of a moment in the studio. Thanks!


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 12, 2020)

I caved in and used the 4 for 3 (taiko, drumatic, shimmer and fluid harmonics)

Great libraries all, I have used them today for a urgent gig and they we´re just what I needed.

Please consider a ethnic library next, and a big boom one maybe, you will have all percussion covered


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 12, 2020)

Pablocrespo said:


> I caved in and used the 4 for 3 (taiko, drumatic, shimmer and fluid harmonics)
> 
> Great libraries all, I have used them today for a urgent gig and they we´re just what I needed.



Thank you SO MUCH Pablo.



Pablocrespo said:


> Please consider a ethnic library next, and a big boom one maybe, you will have all percussion covered



Yes! The recording session for Drumatic Creator was also for a "world" drum collection coming in the future. 

Thank you again!


----------



## jneebz (Mar 12, 2020)

So I've watched the videos and read through this forum thread and I'm still not sure if this plays ONLY MIDI performances or if can you manually play the drums with a MIDI controller (one shots)?


----------



## Manuel Stumpf (Mar 12, 2020)

jneebz said:


> So I've watched the videos and read through this forum thread and I'm still not sure if this plays ONLY MIDI performances or if can you manually play the drums with a MIDI controller (one shots)?


Yes you can play the drums. 
Watch the coloured keys in Kontakt (in the video a midi sequence from the DAW seems to trigger the drums, but you can also play them on the keyboard or other midi devices yourself.)


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 13, 2020)

Yes, I did a couple of cues yesterday almost without using the Midi performances, just sprinkling some hi performances in some places (having the MIDI performances dividided into hi and low helps a lot)


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 13, 2020)

InSessionAudio said:


> Thank you SO MUCH Pablo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for your work! glad you are doing world collection!

Is there a way to latch the midi performances reproduction to the start of the sequencer? so I can preview them in time while playing the project ?


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 13, 2020)

There is no way to do that as of yet.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 13, 2020)

Sad to hear that, can it still be made to sinchronize the beats when you press play as studio drummer etc, so we can test midi performances of several instances together, it would be like some kind of measure lock, several libraries have it.


----------



## Jack Weaver (Mar 13, 2020)

EvilDragon,

Excellent work on Drumatic Creator!

.


----------



## paulmatthew (Mar 13, 2020)

Were the expansions removed from Taiko Creator? The only option for getting them, that I can see, is to buy the Drum Creator and Taiko Creator together. Taiko Creator is core only , Creator Combo is Taiko Creator and Drumatic Creator with future expansions for Drumatic Creator only and Combo w/ EXPs contains Taiko Creator and Drumatic Creator w/ all expansions for both.


----------



## RonV (Mar 13, 2020)

I believe that you can put the entire package in the cart (Drum Creator, Taiko Creator and expansions), then you can delete the Drum Creator by clicking the X. A little awkward, but it works. I think that InSession mentioned that method a while back in the thread.


----------



## playz123 (Mar 13, 2020)

Jack Weaver said:


> EvilDragon,
> 
> Excellent work on Drumatic Creator!
> 
> .


And Kyle too!  A very well designed and programmed library and if one is familair with Taiko Creator, there should be no problem using Drumatic Creator.


----------



## EvilDragon (Mar 14, 2020)

Pablocrespo said:


> Sad to hear that, can it still be made to sinchronize the beats when you press play as studio drummer etc, so we can test midi performances of several instances together, it would be like some kind of measure lock, several libraries have it.



For the time being you can only drag&drop the MIDI file in your DAW if you want it synced to your timeline.

What you say is not impossible but was out of scope when we were in the design phase of the library.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 14, 2020)

No problem! You guys did a great job with these libraries. Looking forward to the next one!


----------



## Braveheart (Apr 4, 2020)

Considering the economic crisis, especially in the music industry, is the intro price will be extended or if tomorrow is really the end for the intro price?

They extended Taiko Creator if I recall, so I’m checking.


----------



## fiestared (Apr 6, 2020)

Braveheart said:


> Considering the economic crisis, especially in the music industry, is the intro price will be extended or if tomorrow is really the end for the intro price?
> 
> They extended Taiko Creator if I recall, so I’m checking.


The price is still $99


----------



## David Kudell (Apr 6, 2020)

Picked it up yesterday, it’s awesome! The Midi patterns are so cool, I could never program something that good. I am looking forward to more MIDI patterns in the future, and it would be cool if Kyle Z could add a category of more simple patterns. Some more basic beats would be welcome for more subtle cues.


----------



## chillbot (Apr 6, 2020)

David Kudell said:


> Some more basic beats would be welcome for more subtle cues.


Totally agree with this. And if Taiko Creator is any indication we may be in line for some cool free expansions down the line so it's worth mentioning. BUT... you can still get a ton of mileage out of the existing grooves using the delete button. I kind of appreciate having the full busy mix and then subtracting elements via midi until it gets to where you need it.


----------



## David Kudell (Apr 6, 2020)

chillbot said:


> Totally agree with this. And if Taiko Creator is any indication we may be in line for some cool free expansions down the line so it's worth mentioning. BUT... you can still get a ton of mileage out of the existing grooves using the delete button. I kind of appreciate having the full busy mix and then subtracting elements via midi until it gets to where you need it.


Great point! And I like how the MIDI drag and drop is implemented, so you can do the editing in the DAW that you're comfortable using.


----------



## chillbot (Mar 17, 2021)

Hey Kyle @InSessionAudio remember when you released an entirely unprompted and free update to taiko creator with a whole bunch of new cool grooves and kits? Don't you think it's about time that DRUMATIC CREATOR got that same treatment?? Ha ha I am so demanding and greedy.


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 20, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Hey Kyle @InSessionAudio remember when you released an entirely unprompted and free update to taiko creator with a whole bunch of new cool grooves and kits? Don't you think it's about time that DRUMATIC CREATOR got that same treatment?? Ha ha I am so demanding and greedy.


Hey Chillbot. We were getting this packaged up last week when you posted this message!

So yeah: a 2nd Expansion is now available. Emails with access information was just sent to current owners of Drumatic Creator. 

Thank you all for your support!


----------



## chillbot (Mar 20, 2021)

InSessionAudio said:


> We were getting this packaged up last week when you posted this message!


So nice... I literally LOL'd when I got this email just now. Thanks!!


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 20, 2021)

chillbot said:


> So nice... I literally LOL'd when I got this email just now. Thanks!!


Yeah - I LOL'd when your post was made. I think I had just zipped the files and uploaded them 10 minutes before. Great minds, truly.


----------



## zvenx (Mar 20, 2021)

Thanks for these Kyle.
Which are the ten new kits?
rsp


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 20, 2021)

Hey RSP. Hope you're well. You're welcome. The new kits and MIDI sets are named:

All Seeing Eye
Arise
Breath of Fire
Fallen Knight
Invaders
The Destroyer
The Finisher
The Eternal
The Order
The Sage

This set has a medieval and fantasy theme - so the UI graphics are easy to spot.


----------



## zvenx (Mar 20, 2021)

I am as well as can be. Trust you and your family are too.

Thanks for the list.
rsp


----------



## David Kudell (Mar 20, 2021)

Awesome cant wait to check this out @InSessionAudio. I used Drummatic Creator in my winning Westworld scene. 😎


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Mar 20, 2021)

Looking forward to this World Percussion Creator that's on the site - and the combo price for everything. Have always been interested in your products, including Shimmer Shake Strike.


----------



## NekujaK (Mar 20, 2021)

So very generous - thank you!


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 20, 2021)

Wow! That world percussion looks good!
I haven’t received the mail with the second expansion yet. Should I email you?

Thanks!


----------



## Rob Elliott (Mar 20, 2021)

Great add Kyle - just using this VI the other day thinking 'it was just perfect' for that project at hand!!!! Looking forward to exploring this expansion (and the World Perc.)


----------



## sostenuto (Mar 20, 2021)

InSessionAudio said:


> Hey Chillbot. We were getting this packaged up last week when you posted this message!
> 
> So yeah: a 2nd Expansion is now available. Emails with access information was just sent to current owners of Drumatic Creator.
> 
> Thank you all for your support!


Sooo ... an order today for Drumatic Creator & Expansions gets new content included in download _ or wait for e-mail ?


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 20, 2021)

David Kudell said:


> Awesome cant wait to check this out @InSessionAudio. I used Drummatic Creator in my winning Westworld scene. 😎


That's so cool to know - thank you for telling me. I remember watching / listening to your scene when it was announced! Congrats and thank you! - KZ


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 20, 2021)

Pablocrespo said:


> Wow! That world percussion looks good!
> I haven’t received the mail with the second expansion yet. Should I email you?
> 
> Thanks!


Thanks @Pablocrespo . Just followed up with you via email. Thanks!


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 20, 2021)

Rob Elliott said:


> Great add Kyle - just using this VI the other day thinking 'it was just perfect' for that project at hand!!!! Looking forward to exploring this expansion (and the World Perc.)


Fantastic. So glad to be found useful. Thanks for you ongoing support!


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 20, 2021)

sostenuto said:


> Sooo ... an order today for Drumatic Creator & Expansions gets new content included in download _ or wait for e-mail ?


Hi @sostenuto . If someone purchases Drumatic Creator with the Expansions everything is presented together at that time - there's no follow up email specifically for the Expansions. I think that's what you're asking but please let me know if I've misunderstood. Thanks!


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 20, 2021)

And not to get lost in the shuffle: 

This Expansion (as have the kits and MIDI from Taiko Creator and the upcoming World Percussion Creator) has had more-than-major contributions from VIC forum member and composer Sean Beeson. Thank you Sean! My hat is off.


----------



## Pablocrespo (Mar 21, 2021)

Just wanted to say that Dennis reached out to me via mail, after he saw my post here and sent me the links (I have opted out of the mails in the past, so it was my fault really).

Superb customer care!!!


----------



## jneebz (Mar 21, 2021)

@InSessionAudio - Kyle thank you for not only your generosity, but the cool, calm and professional vibe you constantly display around here. It’s super refreshing!


----------



## Jaap (Mar 21, 2021)

That sounds like a lovely update, but not sure if I understood it correctly. I am owner of Drumatic Creator and have not yet received an email. Should I wait a bit more or contact you guys via mail?


----------



## InSessionAudio (Mar 21, 2021)

Jaap said:


> That sounds like a lovely update, but not sure if I understood it correctly. I am owner of Drumatic Creator and have not yet received an email. Should I wait a bit more or contact you guys via mail?


Hello! I see that the email with info went to you. Perhaps it got filtered out? No worries: we will email you directly in a moment.


----------



## Jaap (Mar 21, 2021)

InSessionAudio said:


> Hello! I see that the email with info went to you. Perhaps it got filtered out? No worries: we will email you directly in a moment.


Ah yes it was filtered out indeed, my bad! Should have looked better and thanks for the swift reply and follow up per mail.


----------

